# The Way Back Machine or Electric Chicken  Thread



## Zagut (Aug 23, 2014)

I enjoy going back and reading the old threads. 
Lots and lots of great information here. 

Rather then bump old threads I'll just dig them up here and add any comments I have when I find something interesting or funny.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/powered-eggs-1145.html

^^^^^ Hence half of the name of the thread.

*****Warning***** Do not read while drinking your morning coffee. 
　
Thanks to "The Powers That Be" for letting me take up your bandwidth and to all past, present, and future posters who make this such a pleasant and informative site.


----------



## bakechef (Aug 23, 2014)

Lucky for us, 10 years later we have rechargeable eggs, much better than putting all those batteries in landfills!


----------



## Zagut (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't go camping much anymore. Age tends to make you like creature comforts more every day. 

But I was on a site where they mentioned Pie Irons.

A quick Google took me here.
Welcome to Pie Iron.com - home of the original Rome sandwich cooker

Ya learn something new everyday. I'd never heard of them but thought they were cool devices.

Then I thought about what the folks at DC might have to say about them.

I'm bad with search functions but as expected they had found there way here.  

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Search Results


Looks like it's been awhile since they've been discussed but for those who go camping it might be something to look into.

I might even get one to use on the charcoal grill for me and as an excuse I'll say it's for any children who visit to have fun with. 

Well, Back to digging into the past. (I get into less trouble that way)


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 30, 2014)

Zagut, this is a great idea for a thread!  Thanks!


----------



## Zagut (Aug 30, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> Zagut, this is a great idea for a thread! Thanks!


 

Thanks Dawgluver, I've just found so much information by digging into the history stored here at this site and think that sometimes it's good to bring the past back to life. 


Just because something is old doesn't make it less useful. And I kinda hope that pertains to me as well. 

Please consider this an open thread and post away with whatever blast from the past you find. You never know what nugget of knowledge will help another passenger on this journey of life.

"Yeah, I knew that" is a common thought. But stop for a moment and think of what you didn't know yesterday. 


Oh...... I have to say that I walked up hill "both ways" to school in 6 feet of snow in bare feet.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2014)

since i'm here when few other members are logged in, 2 or 3 am est, i get bored after reading the recent posts and go lurker surfing. that is when you look to see who's online and see what threads guests are reading. 

you see some really interesting and often really funny old posts.

like powered eggs, lol.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 30, 2014)

I think this is a great idea.  

I often browse through older categories when I'm looking for something in particular.  There is so much useful information here.  Sometimes a new member will join and comment on an old thread, and someone will mention how old it is, then the new member disappears.  

I can't begin to say how much I've learned from waybacks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Sometimes a new member will join and comment on an old thread, and someone will mention how old it is, then the new member disappears.



I know I've done this, because when I first joined I answered old threads, too, and people pointed out to me that I shouldn't expect a response from people who were long gone. I hope I don't run off new members; I thought of it as helping prevent disappointment for them, to let them know that the OP is not around anymore.

But it is fun reading old threads sometimes.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 30, 2014)

Makes perfect sense, GG....when will I ever learn to engage brain before fingers....


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 30, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Makes perfect sense, GG....when will I ever learn to engage brain before fingers....



Hey, there's no reason to feel bad! We often perceive things in different ways, so it's good to bring them up. I have occasionally seen people almost make fun of newbies who didn't notice how old a thread was. That's something we should avoid.


----------



## Zagut (Aug 31, 2014)

I find this interesting. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f84/juicers-703.html

Anonymous joined the forum 5 months after man first stepped on the moon. 

Hmmmmm........ 


Talk about ahead of your time. 


Or did Neil bring back someone we haven't heard about yet.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2014)

btw, after some lurker surfing i just want to know who is pianoal, and why is he always private messaging (when viewed from who's online)


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 1, 2014)

Good question, bt. I haven't seen any posts from that user name.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 1, 2014)

yeah, he's posted before; i think like 40 posts. not in a while, though. do a "find all post by" search.

but the past week of lurker surfing looks kinda weird.

heya, al of the 88's. ya got yer ears on?


----------



## Zagut (Sep 6, 2014)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f55/what-does-your-name-mean-7353.html

Kind of neat and the link still works 9+tears later.

Heck it got me to click it. 


Z is for Zany

A is for Adaptable

G is for Gentle

U is for Unique

T is for Tricky


Zany? Yeah I guess so.  

Adaptable? I'd like to think so. 

Gentle? Most of the time. 

Unique? Sure me and about 100,000.000 others. 

Tricky? Me tricky? Never.


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2014)

A is for Alluring

 D is for Dignified

 D is for Dedicated

 I is for Irresistible

 E is for Extraordinary 

Boy have they got my name wrong! I am definitely not dignified! I am going back and do my real name. 


A is for Adaptable

 D is for Dashing

 E is for Emotional

 L is for Likeable

 E is for Emotional 

That's much better. I am not dashing or emotional though.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 6, 2014)

Awww come on now Addie, Your Irresistible and Extraordinary to us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2014)

P is for Philosophical

R is for Radiant

I is for Industrious

N is for Nutty

C is for Crazy

E is for Extreme

S is for Saucy

S is for Swanky

F is for Fresh

I is for Irresistible

O is for Openhearted

N is for Nutty

A is for Adventurous


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2014)

Zagut said:


> Awww come on now Addie, Your Irresistible and Extraordinary to us.



Thank you. I am dedicated though to children in need. I get myself all wound up when I think of a child going to bed hungry. It is why I give food to the church food bank.


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> P is for Philosophical
> 
> R is for Radiant
> 
> ...



Oh, so you! You are definitely Saucy! And Openhearted. Radiant certainly fits you. You are the sunshine of this forum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks Addie!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 6, 2014)

Addie said:


> Oh, so you! You are definitely Saucy! And Openhearted. Radiant certainly fits you. You are the sunshine of this forum.



Yes she is - that's why I have to wear my sunglasses to read her posts!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 6, 2014)

C is for Cheeky

H is for Humorous

E is for Entertaining

R is for Rebellious

Y is for Yummy

L is for Legendary


 "Cheeky"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> C is for Cheeky
> 
> H is for Humorous
> 
> ...



It's just the wine


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's just the wine


 

I was wondering why you got 'crazy' and I ended up with 'cheeky'!  Wonder what it would be if I had a second glass.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> I was wondering why you got 'crazy' and I ended up with 'cheeky'!  Wonder what it would be if I had a second glass.



I think I got 'Nutty' twice.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 6, 2014)

L is for Loud

P is for Powerful

B is for Beautiful

E is for Earthy

I is for Intense

E is for Emotional

R is for Refined



L is for Luscious

A is for Adventurous

U is for Useful

R is for Relaxed

I is for Insane

E is for Extreme

So I am loud and refined, Relaxed and Insane.   That about sums it up!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 6, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I got 'Nutty' twice.


 
2 nutties = 1 cheeky.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2014)

that doesn't sound right. 

and look, pianoal is still private messaging!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 7, 2014)

"But LP you aren't insane, don't even give it a second thought!" 

Was I just talking to myself?


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> "But LP you aren't insane, don't even give it a second thought!"
> 
> Was I just talking to myself?



I'd say you can have a lovely conversation with yourself. I do. And I talk to chickens. Just ask Mrytle. We had a wonderful time together yesterday. 

Gotta  love this thread. Whoever, thanks for finding it. It has been lots o fun.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> "But LP you aren't insane, don't even give it a second thought!"
> 
> Was I just talking to myself?



<< doing echo-y ghost voice >> noooo, you really _should_ send a cake to buuuuckytooooom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> "But LP you aren't insane, don't even give it a second thought!"
> 
> Was I just talking to myself?


My Mom said that talking to yourself wasn't the problem, you have to worry when you start to answer yourself back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 7, 2014)

buckytom said:


> and look, pianoal is still private messaging!


"vampsb" is another that's always on. Joined in January and hasn't made a post yet. Ghost members......


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 7, 2014)

buckytom said:


> << doing echo-y ghost voice >> noooo, you really _should_ send a cake to buuuuckytooooom.



I guess you haven't read my "A Thoughtful Decision" thread


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2014)

<<that's the crazy paaaaart, oooOOOooooo>>>


----------



## buckytom (Sep 7, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> "vampsb" is another that's always on. Joined in January and hasn't made a post yet. Ghost members......


 

yeah, i noticed them too recently.

we should check again after sunset tomorrow.

blah!


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2014)

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom said that talking to yourself wasn't the problem, you have to worry when you start to answer yourself back.



I get answers from things in my home. Like Rosie. She tells me to clean out her dust cup. My waste baskets tell me it is time to empty them. Sometimes I talk back to them. I wonder what I will be like when I get old. I am only 75. That is not old. I am still young. 76 is old.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 7, 2014)

G is for Glorious

O is for Orderly

T is for Timeless

G is for Glitzy

A is for Alluring

R is for Radiant

L is for Liberal

I is for Industrious

C is for Cute

I kinda like it.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/need-chicken-help-fast-16738.html

Otis is my kind of dog. 

My father once bought $200.00 worth of cold cuts(1960's dollars) for a party he was having. Put then out on the screen porch. We had a Dachshund he also put out on the porch. You know what happened next. 

Guests had baloney sammies and that old girl had the biggest belly you ever saw. 

Needless to say the poor pup was in the doghouse for awhile after that.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 13, 2014)

Addie said:


> I'd say you can have a lovely conversation with yourself. I do. And I talk to chickens. Just ask Mrytle. We had a wonderful time together yesterday.
> 
> Gotta  love this thread. Whoever, thanks for finding it. It has been lots o fun.


And Myrtle talks back, just ask Addie.


----------



## Zagut (Sep 30, 2014)

Some things are timeless.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/the-bacon-flow-chart-58889.html

And these made me chuckle. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/and-thats-how-the-fight-got-started-58781.html


----------

